# Spinach



## DuncanTheTortoise (Jun 23, 2019)

I’ve heard that spinach is bad for tortoises, and that it could cause kidney stones, Is that true?


----------



## dmmj (Jun 23, 2019)

The bigger problem is the oxylates that bind calcium.


----------



## DuncanTheTortoise (Jun 23, 2019)

So is feeding spring mix bad?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 23, 2019)

You just pick out the spinach


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 23, 2019)

DuncanTheTortoise said:


> I’ve heard that spinach is bad for tortoises, and that it could cause kidney stones, Is that true?


NO. there is not even one recorder instance of any -lith or stone in the liquid waste system of any tortoise ever.

That said Variety is the key, wide variety of greens offered. It's not of value towards that end of variety to remove spinach from spring mix, but to the same end, a diet with all spinach is not variety. 

look here https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/oxalates.176033/#post-1747901


----------



## Tom (Jun 23, 2019)

Spinach is not toxic. Using it as a small part of a varied diet is fine and has worked well for me over the years. I just don't feed whole meals of it several days in a row.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jun 23, 2019)

https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=608&c=8#.XQ_AO-hKhaQ


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 23, 2019)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> NO. there is not even one recorder instance of any -lith or stone in the liquid waste system of any tortoise ever.
> 
> That said Variety is the key, wide variety of greens offered. It's not of value towards that end of variety to remove spinach from spring mix, but to the same end, a diet with all spinach is not variety.
> 
> look here https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/oxalates.176033/#post-1747901


as regards oxalates


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jul 16, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> https://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=608&c=8#.XQ_AO-hKhaQ


just plain FALSE information, just plain false.


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 25, 2019)

We have something looking very much like spinach here in Jamaica, I think it is a kind of "wild" spinach and we call it callaloo. I sometimes give it to my green iguanas and to the redfoots as well. They certainly like it.


----------

